# Netflix search option for Smart tv



## bigwad (Oct 19, 2006)

I just got a Panny 55ST30 Smart tv. Using the Roku I had, it had a SEARCH option on the front page that was easy to access and easy to use. I have switched from using the Roku to just using the tv to access Netflix.

I cannot find a SEARCH option. The shows, movies, etc, are listed in categories, but I have not been able to find the SEARCH. Does anyone know where it's located? That is, if it has one.

Any help would be greatly appreciated


----------



## David Bott (Jul 12, 2005)

Hi...

The downside to TV apps os that they are usually not as capable due to lack of space, memory, and processing. More or less tv manufacturers are playing catchup to something like Roku who have been doing it for years. All my flat panels are iptv with apps...but I still use a Roku as it just works.


----------



## bigwad (Oct 19, 2006)

Thanks, my son told me the same thing last night. I still use a Roku in the bedroom, but gave up the one I had downstairs when I got the new TV. After a month of using the tv apps, I wish I had kept the Roku!


----------

